# Becoming fast friends



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Your kitten is oh-so-cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute kitten, I always enjoy seeing pictures of Goldens with their buddies.


----------



## GOAussies (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh how cute! I just love the trustworthy nature of golden retrievers.


----------



## Nened (9 mo ago)

Adorable! They are so cute! I want to get a kitten soon but first I want to figure out some details. What food does your kitten like? I read plenty of reviews here www.catfoodpoint.com/best-kitten-food/ and would like to find the best option. I have never had a cat that's why I worry and want to be ready.


----------



## Alfie Rock (7 mo ago)

So cute! Both of them! Adore


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Photo updates on these two???


----------

